# Dripless spouts



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I received my containers with the new dripless spouts today. They are impressive. They look like a plastic queenline container, but are made to sit upside down on the lid. There is a small plastic valve (for lack of a better word) that only lets honey out when you squeeze the bottle. Stop squeezing and the honey stops flowing immediately. And as advertised, absolutely no drips.

The lids will fit on a 12 oz. bear, but look a little funny because they are a lot bulkier than a normal bear lid -- and the bears look funny sitting upside down.

Maybe the next container development will be a bear with the opening at the feet to accomodate the dripless spout.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I used the dripless spouts that Mann-Lake sells and they work well. Not sure it is possible to recover the additional cost though.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

These were $6.79 for a case of 12 from Brushy Mountain which isn't a whole lot more than the standard plastic containers and lids.

I think they are similar in design to what i saw in the Mann Lake catalog, but they are very wide so the container can sit upside down on the lid so the honey is always at the spout for easy dispensing. I saw some ketchup bottles at the store with these same lids.


----------



## kamerrill (Sep 17, 2003)

Pretty sure it's made by Gamber

http://www.gambercontainer.com/honey.html


----------

